# Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?



## Weißfischkiller90 (14. März 2006)

Hallo,|wavey: 
Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit (groeßeren) Brassen während der Laichzeit gehabt?
Wenn ja,auf welche Methode\Koeder habt ihr sie gefangen?|kopfkrat 
Gruß Tim



> Die die Gräten hassen....wollen nicht den Brassen!:q


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Warum möchtest du die unbedingt zur Laichzeit fangen?? Is das ne Scherzfrage???


----------



## aichi (15. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Also wenn die Brachsen laichen sind sie meist zu beschäftigt als dass sie sich auf deinen Köder konzentrieren. Aber ab und an geht schon eine ran. Viel schlimmer sind die ganzen Schnurrschwimmer die ich hatte als ich mal zur Laichzeit fischen war. Wenn die Brachsen laichen solltest du lieber Aalfischen gehen, da die ganz verrückt werden wenn die Brachsen laichen.


----------



## nordman (15. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

zur laichzeit stehen die brassen in ziemlich dichten schwärmen direkt in der vegetationszone am ufer. außerdem interessieren sie sich zu der zeit nicht fürs fressen. 
somit sind sie sehr schwer mit der angel zu fangen. für abhilfe sorgt eine stange dynamit. sehr wirkungsvoll, da viele, zum teil laichgefüllte und von daher auch schwergewichtige fische dicht gedrängt stehen. und man braucht im nachhinein nur mit wathose und kescher bewaffnet die fische einzusammeln, da sie ja an der oberfäche von flachem wasser treiben.

so kann man natürlich schnell relativ unüberschaubare mengen von recht grätenreichen fischen bekommen, die man wahrscheinlich nicht loswird.

um diesem problem entgegenzuwirken, kann man die fische dann zentnerweise im garten vergraben, aber bitte mindestens 2 meter tief.












obacht! dieser beitrag beinhaltet spuren von satire.


----------



## froggy31 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

das ist ja wohl ne echte scheißfrage !!!!!

aber dein nickname sagt ja schon alles

froggy


----------



## merlinf2000 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Wenn Blödheit weh tut, würde Tim nur noch schreien!!


----------



## Litty1978 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Na ja sagen wir es mal so, wer laichende Brassen bei uns aus der Havel holt tut auf jeden Fall was fürs Gewässer... Aber der Ausschlag sieht echt widerlich aus. Allerdings hat man hier aufgrund des hohen Fressdrucks (verbutteter Bestand) auch während der Laichzeit relativ gute Chancen, hauptsächlich mit Made/Caster Kombi. Und jetzt im Frühjahr, sobald die Wassertemperaturen stark steigen darfs auch ruhig ein wenig mehr Futter sein als sonst übers Jahr gesehen.

Petri!


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*



			
				merlinf2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Blödheit weh tut, würde Tim nur noch schreien!!


 
Hey hey,nun mal nicht gleich ausfallend werden!|gr: 
Bei uns fängt man die Brassen hauptsächlich während des Laichgeschäfts.
Und zwar fast nur die, die 4-Pfund-Marke überschritten haben!
Warum das so ist kann ich nicht sagen,deshalb hab ich diese Frage gestellt um anderen, den es an ihren Gewässern ähnlich ergeht um Rat zu fragen.
Danke Trotzdem allen,die eine richtige Antwort gegeben haben.:m 
Also bitte keine unqualifizierten Antworten mehr.
Gruß Tim


----------



## Dorschi (15. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Also bei mir gehen die zur Laichzeit wie die Verrückten auf Spinner und kleine Wobbler. Güstern ebenso!


----------



## Trolldoc (15. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*



			
				froggy31 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja wohl ne echte scheißfrage !!!!!
> 
> aber dein nickname sagt ja schon alles
> 
> froggy


 
sollte man sein Niveau den Niederen anpassen? 

Es gibt doch nur dumme Antworten und keine dummen Fragen, oder?

Ich will dich nicht tadeln aber mit dieser Ausdrucksweise gewinnt man meistens recht wenig!
Hätte man bestimmt etwas niveauvoller ausdrücken können.

Ansonsten finde ich es auch sehr fragwürdig, Fische die im Laichgeschäft stehen, gezielt zu befischen.


----------



## plattform7 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Bei mir beißen die Brassen während der Laichphase nur unwesentlich schlechter, als sonst. Ich persönlich vermeide es, um diese Zeit gezielt auf Brassen zu angeln, rein aus dem persönlichen ästhetischen Grund. Den Laichausschlag empfinde ich persönlich als eckelig, deshalb wird solch ein Fisch von mir nicht verzehrt und wenn er nicht verzehrt wird, dann beangele ich diesen Fisch auch nicht gezielt. Sonst wäre es *nur* aus Spass und da habe ich persönlich was gegen :g 

Wenn Jemand jedoch keine Probleme damit hat, einen Brassen mit Laichausschlag zu verzehren, dann sehe ich da keine generellen Probleme, besonders in den Gewässern, wo die Bestände verbuten. Da gehört es auch teilweise zur Hege und Pflege, die Bestände zu regulieren. Man soll nicht vergessen, dass ein Brassen, im Normalfall, nicht zu einer gefährdeten Rasse gehört, vielerorts wird es eher anders rum gesehen...

Deshalb kein generelles JA und kein generelles NEIN für mich -> hängt halt von vielen Faktoren ab...


----------



## Rotauge (15. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Also ich kann mich nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, gezielt auf Laichbrassen zu angeln. Die Natur hat das mit dem Laichen so eingerichtet, also müssen wir Angler uns nicht widernatürlich verhalten.


----------



## froggy31 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

@ trolldoc,
hast wohl recht, war einfach spontan und zu impulsiv, aber während der Laichzeit gezielt auf jegliche Art von Fischen zu angeln ist einfach nur strikt abzulehnen.

Und ´@ Tim, was habt ihr den für ein Spezialgewässer in denen Brassen nur zum Laichgeschäft an den Haken lockt ?
Tut mir leid aber das kannste mir zumindest nicht erzählen. Wenn ich am Feedern bin bleiben Brassen nicht lange fern und sie sind auch nicht gerade vorsichtig in der Köderaufnahme

froggy


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*



			
				froggy31 schrieb:
			
		

> @ trolldoc,
> hast wohl recht, war einfach spontan und zu impulsiv, aber während der Laichzeit gezielt auf jegliche Art von Fischen zu angeln ist einfach nur strikt abzulehnen.
> 
> Und ´@ Tim, was habt ihr den für ein Spezialgewässer in denen Brassen nur zum Laichgeschäft an den Haken lockt ?
> ...


 
Es ist kein "Spezial-Gewässer",sondern ein Nebenarm der Werra.
Wenn das Wasser im Hauptstrom zu hoch ist,wird es durch ein Wehr heruntergeleitet. Die Strömung ist je nach Verhältnis ,fast stehen oder stärker fließend.Im Normalfall ist das WAasser dort 40cm-1,50m tief und der Untergrund meist schlammig\kiesig.Brassen unter 50cm beissen selten,unter 30cm fast nie.Mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit kann man dort bis zu 15 Brassen fangen.Das die Brasse keine Schonzeit hat,hat auch ihren Grund-sie reproduzieren sich stark genug!Außerdem kann man mit dem Fang von Laichbrassen nachhaltig eine Verbuttung vermeiden.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Litty1978 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*



			
				Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Brasse keine Schonzeit hat,hat auch ihren Grund-sie reproduzieren sich stark genug!Außerdem kann man mit dem Fang von Laichbrassen nachhaltig eine Verbuttung vermeiden.



Genau! Bei uns an der Havel geht man sogar noch einen Schritt weiter, es steht bei uns explizit in der Angelkarte die folgende Verpflichtung: Gefangene Bleie (also Brassen) und Güstern ... dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden. Genau aus der Tatsache heraus das Bestand bei uns bereits verbuttet ist. Das hat weissgott nichts mit natürlicher Entwicklung zu tun sondern resultiert auf dem viel zu starken, durch uns Menschen eingebrachten  Nährstoffangebot des Flusses. Man tut also dem Gewässer in seiner Gesamtheit (also auch den anderen Flussbewohnern) etwas gutes, wenn man gezielt zur Laichzeit diese Fische entnimmt um deren übermässige Ausbreitung und die daraus resultierenden Folgen fürs Gewässer einzudämmen.
Das mag allerdings an natürlicheren Gewässern, wo  Brassen nicht so häufig vorkommen natürlich anders sein.


----------



## duck_68 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*



			
				froggy31 schrieb:
			
		

> @ trolldoc,
> hast wohl recht, war einfach spontan und zu impulsiv, aber während der Laichzeit gezielt auf jegliche Art von Fischen zu angeln ist einfach nur strikt abzulehnen.
> froggy



Was ich etwas komisch finde ist, dass jedesmal wenn "Laichzeit" in einem Thread steht die Moralapostel sich auf den Plan gerufen fühlen. Warum wird nicht sofort losgebrüllt, wenn im November die ersten Thread eröffnet werden, die nach den ersten Ruttenfängen, den besten Ruttenplätzen... fragen???  Die Rutte ist doch ein ausgesprochener Winterlaicher (Nov - März) - oder. Und die besten Fänge werden in der Regel im Jan - Feb. gemeldet, warum regt sich in diesen Threads eigentlich kein "Laichfischschützer" auf???

@froggy31, fasse diesen Beitrag bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff gegen Deine Person auf, dies fällt mir halt generell in vielen Threads auf.


Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Das muß jemand von andernorts auch mal akzeptieren: |wavey: 

Egal ob bei Vögeln, ob Tauben, Möwen, Krähen oder Kormoranen: Wenn die an einer Stelle dezimiert werden sollen, nimmt man ja auch besser Eier + Jungvögel + Brutvögel aus bzw. erledigt diese. Ist zwar nicht schön, aber bei bestimmten Umständen NOTwendig.

Das trifft eben auch Fische wie Kaulbarsch, Flußbarsch, Güster, Brassen, Katzenwels oder gar den Siluro: wo die zuviel sind und Dezimierung angesagt ist, gibt es keine Schonung mehr, Zurücksetzen ist verboten und gerade Laichfische oder beim Laichen werden herausgefangen was das Zeug hält. Das entscheidet nicht gerade jemand aus einer Laune heraus, darüber wird schon eine Weile nachgedacht und dann ist da auch ohne Wenn und Aber umzusetzen, weil ein höheres Erhaltungsziel dies gebietet.


----------



## Trolldoc (16. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*



			
				Litty1978 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Bei uns an der Havel geht man sogar noch einen Schritt weiter, es steht bei uns explizit in der Angelkarte die folgende Verpflichtung: Gefangene Bleie (also Brassen) und Güstern ... dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden. Genau aus der Tatsache heraus das Bestand bei uns bereits verbuttet ist. Das hat weissgott nichts mit natürlicher Entwicklung zu tun sondern resultiert auf dem viel zu starken, durch uns Menschen eingebrachten Nährstoffangebot des Flusses. Man tut also dem Gewässer in seiner Gesamtheit (also auch den anderen Flussbewohnern) etwas gutes, wenn man gezielt zur Laichzeit diese Fische entnimmt um deren übermässige Ausbreitung und die daraus resultierenden Folgen fürs Gewässer einzudämmen.
> Das mag allerdings an natürlicheren Gewässern, wo Brassen nicht so häufig vorkommen natürlich anders sein.


 
...schön wäre es aber doch, wenn man es schaffen würde, ein natürliches Gleichgewicht herzustellen. Das heisst, mehr Raubfische (Hecht, Zander) besetzen oder diese besser schonen, wie auch immer. 
In deinem obrigen Beispiel liegt doch ganz klar ein Ungleichgewicht(Weissfisch--Raubfisch) vor, oder nicht ?
Man sagt ja immer so schön, was von Menschenhand kommt, geht auch wieder von Menschenhand, hat man aber da auch immer den Überblick?


----------



## Litty1978 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Da hast du sicher recht, aber es sind ja gerade diese speziellen Weissfischsorten (Brassen, Güster)  die dem Gewässer durch ihre übermässige Anzahl schaden, da sie Pflanzenfresser sind und somit den Sauerstoffgehalt im Gewässer indirekt negativ beeinflussen. Mehr Raubfische wie Zander und Hecht werden bei uns nicht besetzt. Zander nicht, da die Oberhavel kein typisches Zandergewässer mehr sein soll (zu klar, zu wenig Verstecke für die Brut) und Hecht kommt noch einigermaßen natürlich vor. 
Dafür gibt es hier Rapfen en Masse. Im Hochsommer kann man hier regelmässig zur Abenddämmerung die Jagd der sibernen Räuber beobachten die sich dann über die Schaaren an Uekeleien (Lauben) hermachen. Ausserdem gibt es hier auch einen verbutetten Bestand an Kleinbarschen die bei uns auch keine Schonzeit mehr haben. Es ist kein allgemeines Räuber-Friedfisch-Ungleichgewicht sondern eher ein Problem mit bestimmten Arten. In dem Zusammenhang halte ich gezieltes Angeln auf diese Arten für moralisch vertretbar. Ein natürliches Gleichgewicht wäre sicherlich das non plus ultra, aber nicht zuletzt wegen der teueren Besatzmassnahmen zur Zeit leider nicht realisierbar, denke ich.


----------



## Angel Andi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*



			
				merlinf2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Blödheit weh tut, würde Tim nur noch schreien!!


 
Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung wenn man wegen so einer Frage gleich so ausfällig werden muß, nur weil man es nicht in Ordnung findet. Das kann man dann schon auf eine höfflichere Art rüberbringen. Ich sehe oft hier im Forum solche unangepassten Antworten#d .
Bei uns dürfen die Brassen auch nicht Zurückgesetzt werden und man merkt auch in kleineren Gewässern das die Bestände stark verbuttet sind, man fängt nur kleinere Exemplare. Aber während der Leichzeit hab ich noch nicht gezielt auf Brassen geangelt sind bei mir meist nur Beifang.


----------



## Großfischjäger (16. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Ich finde manche Antworten auch sehr unpassend|gr: 

Also fang deine Brassen wann du willst,
vor oder nach der Laichzeit läuft es meiner Meinung besser
aber wenn du in der Laichzeit denn richtigen Platz findest kannst du locker  mit 10-20st.   rechnen.


----------



## froggy31 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Hi,
ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das Brassen über das ganze Jahr zu fangen sind  und dann auch zu entnehmen sind. Die Kapitalen sind sicher nicht so leicht an den Haken zu locken aber im Vergleich  zu Karpfen oder Zander
weniger das Problem.

Finde es halt prinzipiell nicht gut Fischarten  gezielt in der Laichzeit zu
beangeln. 

gruß froggy


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. März 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Es ist schon ein grandioses Schauspiel an der Weser, wenn sich abertausende Brassen von 4-6 Pfund dicht an dicht tummeln.
Direkt beim Laichgeschäft beissen sie nicht, jedoch bekommt man kaum den Köder auf Tiefe, weil der Haken auf irgend einen Brassenrücken landet.
Jedoch bestehen gerade deswegen an solchen Stellen beste Chancen auf Karpfen und Schleie. Man muß sich nur nicht von der ständig wandernden Pose irritieren lassen. Manchmal lässt es sich aber nicht vermeiden, dass eine Brasse mit der Brustflosse in der Schnur hängen bleibt.
Kurz vor dem Laichgeschäft hat man leider erst nach der 25. Brasse eine andere Fischart am Haken#c


----------



## rotauge88 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

letztes jahr habe ich welche während der laichzeit gefangen. in circa 1 meter wassertiefe auf mais ziemlich nah am ufer


----------



## willi der 29te (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

also ich habe versucht an einem kleinen graben brassen zu stippen ,die sich
aber dann immer wieder beim wilden umherschwimmen im haken verfangen haben,
was ich natürlich garnicht gut fand ,deshalb steht für mich fest ,auch die laichzeit hat ein ende und geduld gehört zum angeln dazu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Ich finde es sehr komisch, das Du sagst, das die Brassen nur während des Laichgeschäftes zu fangen sind. Kann es vieleich angehn,das Du während der anderen Jahreszeiten nicht die richtige Angelmethode wählst??Denn brassen scheinen ja im Gewässer genug zu geben...
Ich persöhnlich finde es NICHT gut, brassen während der Laichzeit zu beangeln....


----------



## timo3552000 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

hat schon einer erfahrung gemacht ob man im dezember auch gut brassen fängt?


----------



## Rotauge (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Also nicht so gut wie im Sommer. Wenn dann beißen eher noch Rotaugen.


----------



## timo3552000 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

hallo rotauge danke für deine antwort werde es morgen trotzdem mal probieren vielleicht beisst ja einer.


----------



## fisherb00n (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Such dir ne ruhige Stelle mit einer tiefen Gumpe...2-3 kleine Futterkügelchen und ein Tauwurm und Zeit...so haben wir bei Schnee und Eis noch die ein oder andere kriegen können...


----------



## timo3552000 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

danke für eure tipps,ich werde es morgen so versuchen wie ihr es mir gesagt habt und werde euch morgen dann report geben.


----------



## ThunderZ (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Hallo,

Ich habe heute Nacht auch ne Menge Brassen gefangen. Die meisten haben einen roten Ausschlag. Ist das der Laichausschlag??? Kann man die Fische trotzdem essen?


----------



## Honeyball (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Der Laichausschlag der Brassen ist eigentlich eher hell als rot, zumindest war das früher in der Ruhr immer so. #c


----------



## ThunderZ (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Kann das dann evtl irgend ne Krankheit sein? Hatte ca  20 Brassen mit diesen roten Flecken mal mehr mal weniger.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Essen kannst Du sie auf jeden Fall, nur ob das Folgen hat....#c (ich denke aber auch, dass eher nein)
Fotos wären jetzt wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## ThunderZ (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Ok. 
Hab mal kurz ein paar Bilder gemacht. Wie kann ich die hier hochladen?


----------



## ThunderZ (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Ok.

Bilder jetzt online.


----------



## ThunderZ (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## torino (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen zur Laichzeit gefangen?*

Wie lange haben in der Regel die Brassen Laichzeit ?


----------

